# Icon pro



## jafa (Nov 28, 2015)

Well it's getting to be about that time up here in the northeast, never mind the snowstorm we had to today.
I have not had much seat time since I bought my bike 2 summers ago, terrible roads where I live but now I have a vehicle that can carry the bike to decent riding spots. Maybe I'll look into joining a group to ride with. Jami Icon Pro, replaced the pedals and added a few accessories. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=am0_5lI5tmQ


----------

